# Meinungen zur MS Forelle



## Pilkfreak (2. September 2006)

Hallo ihr Meeresangler!

ich brauche eure Hilfe! Ich würde gerne demnächst mit der MS Forelle rausfahren und habe jedoch noch keinerlei Erfahrungen mit diesem Schiff#c !
Bitte schreibt hier eure Erfahrungen, Fänge und Erlebnisse auf, damit ich mir ein Bild von diesem Kutter machen kann!
Ist die Besatzung auch Ok? Ist der Preis von 40€ berechtigt?

ich danke euch im vorraus

Ole


----------



## Platte (2. September 2006)

*AW: Meinungen zur MS Forelle*

Moin Pilkfreak,
ich kann Dir sagen das die 40 Euronen gerechtfertig sind,
da Du eine 10 Std Tour statt 8 hast und Frühstück satt mit Mittagessen (echt gutes) mit im Preis enthalten sind.
Haben schon super Fänge auf der Forelle erlebt.

Ich hoffe nur, das sich dieser Traid ,nicht wieder bei unzufriedenen Anglern zur Hetzkampangne entwickeln wird.

Gruß Platte


----------



## Quappenjäger (2. September 2006)

*AW: Meinungen zur MS Forelle*



Platte schrieb:


> Moin Pilkfreak,
> ich kann Dir sagen das die 40 Euronen gerechtfertig sind,
> da Du eine 10 Std Tour statt 8 hast und Frühstück satt mit Mittagessen (echt gutes) mit im Preis enthalten sind.
> Haben schon super Fänge auf der Forelle erlebt.
> ...


dem kann nicht wiedersprechen. legger essen und bernhard gibt sich immer mühe um uns angler an fisch zu bringen.
meiner meinung nach der beste kutter den du in der ostsee finden kannst.


----------



## freibadwirt (2. September 2006)

*AW: Meinungen zur MS Forelle*

Toller Kutter, Klasse Kapitän hab dort immer gute Fänge gehabt. Und bei den 40 € hast du eine 10 Std Tour mit Frühstück , Mittagessen und gratis Parkplatz dabei.
Gruß Freibadwirt #h #h #h


----------



## leguan8 (2. September 2006)

*AW: Meinungen zur MS Forelle*

Klasse Kutter, klasse Crew. 40€ sind es wert!!


----------



## Pilkfreak (2. September 2006)

*AW: Meinungen zur MS Forelle*

Erstma herzliches Dankeschön an alle die mir soooo schnell geantwortet haben!
Noch eine kleine Frage!:
Sind die Fänge wirklich besser als auf anderen Kuttern?

Grüße 

Ole


----------



## freibadwirt (2. September 2006)

*AW: Meinungen zur MS Forelle*

Wills mal so sagen - habe bei Bernhard immer das Gefühl das man nicht so viel Boot fährt sondern mehr angelt. 
Gruß Freibadwirt#h #h #h


----------



## Platte (2. September 2006)

*AW: Meinungen zur MS Forelle*



Pilkfreak schrieb:


> Erstma herzliches Dankeschön an alle die mir soooo schnell geantwortet haben!
> Noch eine kleine Frage!:
> Sind die Fänge wirklich besser als auf anderen Kuttern?
> 
> ...


 
Das kann ich Dir nicht bestätigen Pilkfreak.
Bernhard gibt sich natürlich sehr viel Mühe aber einige andere kapitäne auch.
Die einen stehen halt mehr in der Öffentlichkeit (Presse usw.) und die anderen weniger.Aber gut fangen kann man auf vielen Kuttern

Gruß Platte


----------



## Dorsch Kopf (2. September 2006)

*AW: Meinungen zur MS Forelle*

Moin moin,

hab bis jetzt auch nur gutes von der Forelle gehört... deswegen werd ich sie ja am 13.09. mal testen... #:#v

bin schon sehr gespannt auf das Schiff, Frühstück, Mittagessen, Crew, Käpt´n, Wetter, Fische, usw..... |supergri

werde berichten...


----------



## Pilkfreak (2. September 2006)

*AW: Meinungen zur MS Forelle*

@DorschKopf!
Würde mich sehr rüber einen kleinen Fangbericht/Reisebricht freuen! 

Grüße 

ole


----------



## MiCo (2. September 2006)

*AW: Meinungen zur MS Forelle*



Pilkfreak schrieb:


> Sind die Fänge wirklich besser als auf anderen Kuttern?



Kann man so nicht sagen. Da du aber gegenüber der Laboer Flotte gut eine Angelstunde mehr auf dem Wasser bist, kannst du dann natürlich auch den ein oder anderen Fisch mehr fangen.

Die 40€ relativieren sich auch schnell wieder, wenn du am Wochenende mitfährst oder der Kutter voll besetzt ist und du keinen halbwegs guten Platz erwischt. Dann mitschiffs zu stehen bringt echt keinen Spaß bei einer Belegung von gut 50 Anglern. Ein bißchen Drift und Welle dazu und der Angelspaß ist dann auch schnell überschaubar geworden. Wenn Du nen Topplatzhaben willst, mußt du sehr früh an Board sein. Um 3 Uhr in der Früh bist Du dann nicht unbedingt der Erste auf dem Schiff. 

Ich fahre auch gern mit der Forelle, dann aber nur unter folgenden Voraussetzungen: 

1. wir haben mit 10-12 Mann das Heck reserviert, können somit entspannt fischen und brauchen nicht so früh an Board sein

2. Bernhard fährt selbst. Nichts gegen Heinz aber man merkt doch nen Unterschied

Ansonsten fahr ich lieber von Laboe aus. Sind immerhin 13€ weniger und Dorsch wird dort auch gefangen.


----------



## Dorsch Kopf (2. September 2006)

*AW: Meinungen zur MS Forelle*

Klar mach ich.....


----------



## Dorsch Kopf (2. September 2006)

*AW: Meinungen zur MS Forelle*

@Mico: hmmm ab 3uhr tummeln sich da schon die ersten?! ;+

Mir wurde gesagt die Crew ist erst um 5 uhr aufm Kutter... 
Uff... naja vielleicht ist es ja nich so schlimm weil wir in der Woche mitwollen... |kopfkrat 

dann hoffe ich mal das auch Bernhard fährt....

40euro´s sind als Fahrpreis zwar nich wenig aber wenn ich mit anderen Kuttern unterwegs bin, geb ich fürs mitfahren und essen eigentlich eh immer so viel aus. +Getränke ist man da schnell bei 50euro... Aber hier hat man Frühstück "satt".... + Mittagessen.


----------



## Pilkfreak (2. September 2006)

*AW: Meinungen zur MS Forelle*

@Dorschkopf!

Ich muss dir auf jeden Fall Recht geben! Wenn man das Frühstück und das Mittagessen mitrechnet, dann kommt man auf all den anderen Kuttern auch gut auf 40-50 €!
Drei Uhr?...............sehhhhhhr früh!


----------



## Pilkfreak (2. September 2006)

*AW: Meinungen zur MS Forelle*

@mico:

Hat man denn, wenn man das Heck oder den Bug mit 10-12 Mann reserviert, genug Platz als einer der 12 Mann?

Grüße

Ole


----------



## Pilkfreak (2. September 2006)

*AW: Meinungen zur MS Forelle*

Woher weiss man denn ob nun Bernhard fährt oder Heinz? Etwa wenn man sich den Tag zuvor anmeldet?


----------



## MiCo (2. September 2006)

*AW: Meinungen zur MS Forelle*



Pilkfreak schrieb:


> @mico:
> 
> Hat man denn, wenn man das Heck oder den Bug mit 10-12 Mann reserviert, genug Platz als einer der 12 Mann?
> 
> ...



Vorab erstmal. Es wird auf der Forelle für jeden Angeltag nur eine Reservierung entgegengenommen. Also entweder Heck oder Bug. Für uns kommt allerdings immer nur das Heck in Frage, weil es dort besser zu stehen
ist, da ebener und mehr Abstellmöglichkeiten wie auch Sitzmöglichkeiten sind. Du brauchst min. 10 Mann für ne Reservierung. Wir haben hinten aber auch schon bequem mit 13 Mann gefischt, zumal es ja auch meist alles Leute sind, die sich kennen. Nachteil bei der Sache ist, daß die Plätze schon meist im sehr weit im voraus reserviert sind.



Pilkfreak schrieb:


> Woher weiss man denn ob nun Bernhard fährt oder Heinz? Etwa wenn man sich den Tag zuvor anmeldet?



Legt das jetzt nicht so auf die Goldwaage bitte. Ist ja nicht so, daß Heinz keine Ahnung hätte und man mit ihm keine Dorsche fängt. Man muß nur eben ein paar mal mit beiden Käptns gefahren sein und dann vergleichen.Dann denke ich weiß man wovon ich rede.


----------



## Platte (2. September 2006)

*AW: Meinungen zur MS Forelle*

Das wirst Du wohl vorher nicht erfahren.;+ 

Aber ich gebe MiCo da recht mit, das bei 50 oder mehr Personen es absolut keinen Spass mehr auf dem Kutter macht. 
Aber die Seitenplätze sind dort auch ok und Du kannst deinen Fisch fangen.
Leider hatte ich zuviele von den Fahrten über 50 Personen:c 

Aber Du willst ja sowiso in der Woche fahren und da wirst Du das Problem wohl eher nicht haben.#6 

Gruß platte


----------



## Pilkfreak (2. September 2006)

*AW: Meinungen zur MS Forelle*

ich meinte auch nur ob man in Erfahrung bringen kann welcher Kapitän fährt?!


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (3. September 2006)

*AW: Meinungen zur MS Forelle*

Ich bin erst einmal mit der Forelle gefahren (Vollcharter).
Das Essen war ausreichend und von der Qualität her gut und wie der Kaffe frei.
Bernhard suchte ob der Windstille und nahezu Null-Drift einige Wracks auf und ich konnte eine Menge Dörschlis verhaften.

Vom Preis/Leistungsverhältnis her war der Tag mehr als in Ordnung.

Ich würde sofort wieder mitfahren,halte aber aus anderen Gründen Abstand von diesem Boot.
- - OFFTOPIC - -   (Ich mags nicht,wenn ich als erster an Bord komme und am Bug und Heck sind Leinen gespannt und fünf Minuten vor der Abfahrt erscheinen irgendwelche Typen nach einer durchzechten Nacht und nehmen "Ihre" Plätze in Anspruch ) - -  Iss ein anderes Thema - - 



Uli


----------



## MS FORELLE Kpt. (4. September 2006)

*AW: Meinungen zur MS Forelle*

Hallo Jungs,

um 3.00 braucht sicher keiner am 13.9. seinen Platz zu sichern, denn bisher sind noch nicht mal 20 Angler gemeldet. Ob noch einige dazukommen, weiss ich natürlich nicht.  Das Heck hat allerdings eine 10er-Gruppe als Teilcharter gebucht. Ich fahre auch selber am 13. , obwohl ich immernoch meine, dass mein "Altmeister" Heinz mit seinen über 50 Jahren Kapitänserfahrung zweifellos einer der Besten ist. #6  Wenn er mich mal vertritt und vorher länger nicht dabei war, wunder ich mich immer, wo der die vielen Fische hergezaubert hat und in welchen Ecken er gewesen ist, aber gefunden hat er die Dorsche immer. In der Fischerei war er über Jahrzehnte nicht umsonst der Erfolgreichste der 24m -Kutter in Deutschland.


----------



## KaLeu (6. September 2006)

*AW: Meinungen zur MS Forelle*

Wer bei Heinz keinen Fisch fängt, der fängt in seinem ganzen Leben keinen mehr...

mfG KaLeu


----------



## Pilkfreak (6. September 2006)

*AW: Meinungen zur MS Forelle*

@kaleu!
wie hast du gefangen? wie hat dir sonst der service an bord des schiffes gefallen? Gab es ausser dorsch noch was?
Würde mich über eine Antwort freuen!

Grüße

Ole


----------



## KaLeu (7. September 2006)

*AW: Meinungen zur MS Forelle*

Hallo Pilkfreak, ich kann nur die Meinungen aller bestätigen, dass es sich um einen Top-Kutter handelt. Der Service -Vollverpflegung- ist super und der Fahrpreis in der Endabrechnung günstig. Gefangen habe ich fast die ganze Palette von Ostseefischen der Kieler Bucht, und fast nie unter zweistellig, auch bei schlechten Bedingungen.

mfG KaLeu


----------



## pitus02 (7. September 2006)

*AW: Meinungen zur MS Forelle*

Ich kann mich nur allen anschließen !!!

Ich glaube ich bin noch nicht ein mal ohne Fisch von Bord gegangen.
Außerdem hat die Forelle ein super Team an Bord.#h


----------



## Sylverpasi (10. September 2006)

*AW: Meinungen zur MS Forelle*

Und noch einmal, weils so schööön war..... *SUPER KUDDA, SUPER KPT und SUPER CREW* #6#6#6. Immer gerne dabei gewesen..... Bis demnächst!


----------



## BennyO (10. September 2006)

*AW: Meinungen zur MS Forelle*

Kann mich da nur anschließen...
Super Kutter..Super nette Crew und alles andere stimtm auch.


Gruß Benny


----------



## Dorsch Kopf (10. September 2006)

*AW: Meinungen zur MS Forelle*

nur noch 3 mal schlafen gehen... #v:z#v:z#a


----------



## Junger Dorschler (10. September 2006)

*AW: Meinungen zur MS Forelle*

jaoh ich sag nur mit der karoline der beste kudder auf allen 7 weltmeeren|supergri


----------



## Pilkfreak (10. September 2006)

*AW: Meinungen zur MS Forelle*

@ junger dorschler! 

Warum ist die Karoline denn sooo viel besser als z.B. die einigkeit oder die tanja?;+ ;+ ;+ ;+ ;+ 

Grüße 

Ole


----------



## Junger Dorschler (10. September 2006)

*AW: Meinungen zur MS Forelle*

Fänge,leute(immer Boardies),Schiff,Kapitän


----------



## degl (11. September 2006)

*AW: Meinungen zur MS Forelle*

@Pilkfreak,

du bist auf der Ms.Forelle in guten Händen und ne Fanggaratie ist nirgendswo zu bekommen.
Aber was Schiff,Kaptain,Crew und alles drumherum betrifft: 1A und wird dir auch gefallen..........aber angeln mußt du und wenn der Sipper dir und den anderen nen Tip gibt,dann ruhig beherzigen.........Bernhard weiß wovon er redet#h 

gruß degl


----------



## Dorsch Kopf (14. September 2006)

*AW: Meinungen zur MS Forelle*

@pilkfreak: So gestern war es ja nun soweit und ich kann alles was die Anderen hier schreiben nur bestätigen. 

Super Kutter #6weil sehr sauber und gepflegt, nette Crew, vom Käptain bekommt man kurz vor den Stops info per Lautsprecher was das für ne Stelle ist die man gleich beangelt und wie man am besten dort angeln sollte. also ob es sich lohnt zu werfen oder man bei einem Wrack besser nur runterläßt.

Hab ich bis jetzt so ausführlich und in dieser Form noch auf keinem anderem Kutter erlebt. Meist guckt der Kapitain nur oben auf eine Seite raus und ruft den Leuten die er kennt was zu oder man hört garnix.
Das Essen war auch lecka und reichlich.... Was natürlich auch sehr angenehm war, es waren nur ca 40 Leute an Bord wodurch wir genug Platz hatten. 

Werde auf jeden Fall wieder mit der Forelle fahren.... #6


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. September 2006)

*AW: Meinungen zur MS Forelle*

Moin,
war gestern auch auf der Forelle, war mal wieder ein *unglaublich genialer Tag*, oder nicht?
Fisch war mäßig dafür maßig, auch Nemo's aber es hielt sich in Grenzen.

6 Dorsche,1 Hering und ganz knapp an einem Hornhecht vorbei gedrillt. So ein scheiß; der Hornhecht war nach einem weiten Wurf sofort eingestiegen, dann auf mich zugeschoßen, das ich mit dem Kurbeln garnicht hinterher kam, mehrmals gesprungen,
und dann als ich gerade Kontakt hatte; ausgestiegen! 

Naja beim nächsten mal vielleicht.

c u Chris


----------



## Jannes95 (14. September 2006)

*AW: Meinungen zur MS Forelle*

Moin,#h
ich bin rein zufällig auf die Forelle gestoßen, und nicht zuletzt auf Grund der ausschliesslich guten Beurteilungen versucht, noch kurzfristig 3 Plätze zu bekommen. Hat sogar noch geklappt, am Sonntag den 08.10. werden wir Anfänger (11,43+70 Jahre jung) an Bord sein. Bernhard konnte uns sogar noch eine Übernachtungsmöglichkeit für nur 1 Nacht vermitteln. 
Damit geht´s schon los. Alles Top, freundlich und BEZAHLBAR!:m
Ich werde dann von unserer Tour berichten!
Nun noch ein paar Fragen!|kopfkrat
Wir brauchen noch Gerät? 
Womit habt ihr die besten Fänge erzielt? Rute, Schnur, Köder,..? Über Tips würde ich mich sehr freuen, damit ich nicht massig teuren Krempel ohne Sinn kaufe? Hat jemand Erfahrung mit selbstgebauten Pilksystemen von T. Rudolph, => EBAY Art.Nr. 270026792207 ?
Gibt es auf dem Schiff etwas zu kaufen, oder zu leihen?
Oder, gibt es in Hafennähe ein Geschäft?
Das soll es erstmal gewesen sein. 
Ich (wir) freuen uns über jede Antwort.
Und, eine sehr angenehme Stimmung hier in diesem Forum. Ich denke, dass das auch gut zu dem Schiff passt.
Viele Grüße


----------



## Torskfisk (14. September 2006)

*AW: Meinungen zur MS Forelle*

@ Jannes95
Guckst du vielleicht mal hier...
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=58703&highlight=kutterangeln+ger%E4tetips
wenn sonst noch Fragen offen sind kannst du gerne eine PN schicken...


----------



## NOK Angler (14. September 2006)

*AW: Meinungen zur MS Forelle*

@ DorschChris : Wo standest du denn ? Stand mit Dorschkopf u. Freibadwirt am Bug links. Fänge hätten besser sein können , aber lag nicht an Bernhard. Waren gestern ja bis halb nach Lolland hoch.


----------



## Jannes95 (14. September 2006)

*AW: Meinungen zur MS Forelle*

Hallo Torskfisk,
danke #6, und wenn ich´s mir recht überlege, scheint´s wohl darauf hinauszulaufen => Learning by 
doing <=#:
Ich werd mich dann mal wieder melden.
Nochmal danke, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




aber trotzdem nochmal.
Kennt jemand die selbstgebauten Pilsysteme ?
Z.B. über EBAY Art.Nr. 270026792207.

Gruß
Jannes


----------



## troutmaster69 (14. September 2006)

*AW: Meinungen zur MS Forelle*

moin leute

ich kann zur forelle auch nur positives beitrage.
bernhard und die ganze crew sind eifach spitze #6

ich habe es letztens mal wieder von heilegenhafen probiert und bin gleich wieder eines besseren belehrt worden.

wir (auge, steff, tobi, manu und ich) haben schon öffters in frühjahr zwischen 4-7 Tage auf der forelle gebucht und haben wirklich unvergessliche tage erlebt.

3 becher und 2 aufnäher kann ich schon mein eigen nennen.

nächste woche 20. oder 21. wollen wir nach heikendorf, einige dorsche auf die planke legen.

schöne grüße an alle und besonders an bernhard und mathias
janni


----------



## vazzquezz (14. September 2006)

*AW: Meinungen zur MS Forelle*



Fips III schrieb:


> ...
> Nur, wo stand er?
> 
> Genau am Steuerstand, ...



Interessant wäre :

Warum stand er genau dort ...!

Vermutung meinerseits: Weil er dort genau auf den Sonarmonitor sah (plus: ziemlich genau auf Höhe des Gebers stand ...) - sprich er konnte "punktgenau" über den gesichteten Dorschen fischen ... #h 

V.

P.S.: Wäre kein Einzelfall ... |thinkerg:


----------



## Wulli (14. September 2006)

*AW: Meinungen zur MS Forelle*



vazzquezz schrieb:


> Interessant wäre :
> 
> Warum stand er genau dort ...!
> 
> ...




Weißt jetzt, wo ich auf der Peter2 immer stehe?? 

Wulli


----------



## Karstein (14. September 2006)

*AW: Meinungen zur MS Forelle*

Hab irgendwo gehört, dass auch das Team Eisele liebend gerne mit Bernhard raus geht. Wir übrigens auch. :m 

Gruß gen Heikendorf - hoffe, Holger hat Dich wegen der RBB-Sache nun erreicht?


----------



## vazzquezz (14. September 2006)

*AW: Meinungen zur MS Forelle*

@wulli: Ich ahne Fürchterliches ... :q #6 

V.


----------



## MFT-Chris (15. September 2006)

*AW: Meinungen zur MS Forelle*



NOK Angler schrieb:


> @ DorschChris : Wo standest du denn ? Stand mit Dorschkopf u. Freibadwirt am Bug links. Fänge hätten besser sein können , aber lag nicht an Bernhard. Waren gestern ja bis halb nach Lolland hoch.


 
@NOK Angler,
Moin, ich stand links am Ende der Bank, war mit meinem Vater unterwegs, er hatte nicht mal einen Biß?!

Aber Bernhard hat wirklich alles gegeben, man sieht es an anderen Berichten die Fänge halten sich z.Zt. überall in grenzen.

Alles in allem ein geiler Tag, bestes Wetter, freundliche Crew(wie immer).#6 

@Fips: Ich glaub keiner hat es nötig hier irgendetwas durch die "rosa Brille" zu sehen: Die Forelle-Crew macht jede Ausfahrt zum Erlebnis!


----------



## Monsterqualle (15. September 2006)

*AW: Meinungen zur MS Forelle*



vazzquezz schrieb:


> Interessant wäre :
> 
> Warum stand er genau dort ...!
> 
> ...


 
Völlig falsch getippt. Ich stand da, weil es mir ziemlich egal ist wo ich stehe. Und aus diesem Grunde hatte ich meine Angel erst zum Schluß ausgepackt, als die anderen 15 Angler unserer Gruppe damit fertig waren, wer nun die angeblich besten Plätze im Heck bekommt.:q :q :q

Ausserdem habe ich die meisten Fische weit weg vom Kutter gefangen und nicht genau unter dem Geber.


----------



## Elbangler Lauenburg (15. September 2006)

*AW: Meinungen zur MS Forelle*

tach tach#h

prima kutter und bernhard ist dem angler sehr nahe. allein das essen ist schon ein grund mitzufahren.mit 12 leuten im heck ist aber ein wenig eng,auch wenn hinten gut platz ist.bin mir aber da nicht so sicher#cwar lange nicht mehr mit.reservieren solltest aber schon.wie alle kutter ist oft ausgebucht.
schöne grüße#h


----------



## Pilkfreak (23. September 2006)

*AW: Meinungen zur MS Forelle*

Also könntet ihr sagen das die MS Forelle besser ist vom Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnis als andere Kutter?

Grüße

Ole


----------



## Sylverpasi (23. September 2006)

*AW: Meinungen zur MS Forelle*



Pilkfreak schrieb:


> Also könntet ihr sagen das die MS Forelle besser ist vom Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnis als andere Kutter?
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Ole



Genau das #6!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (23. September 2006)

*AW: Meinungen zur MS Forelle*

bin ich nicht so der Meinung-Wenn man vorne steht,steht man´den ganzen Tag schräg-keine Platzreservierungen möglich wie z.b. in Laboe und über das Aldiessen,kann man sich auch streiten.
PRO: tolle Crew,und überdurchschnitliche Fänge sind Möglich

wie gesagt,ist NUR meine Meinung
gruß
stefan|wavey: |wavey: |wavey:


----------



## Pilkfreak (23. September 2006)

*AW: Meinungen zur MS Forelle*

Ich dachte es wäre möglich sich anzumelden und sich Plätze zu reservieren!? :-O


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (23. September 2006)

*AW: Meinungen zur MS Forelle*

ab einer gruppe von 15 personen....in laboe ab 1 person...


----------



## Pilkfreak (23. September 2006)

*AW: Meinungen zur MS Forelle*

Also könnte ich mir mit meinem Vater zusammen nicht zwei Plätze irgedwo an Deck reservieren, damit wir nicht umsonst fahren?
Also ist es erst ab 15 Personen möglich, sicher einen Platz an Deck zu bekommen?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (23. September 2006)

*AW: Meinungen zur MS Forelle*

richtig

du kannst zwar 2plätze buchen,aber dann haste keinen festen platz-dann zählt die regel wer zuerst kommt,malt als erster...

in laboe kannst du dir 2plätze fest z.b. am heck reservieren lassen-das ist auf der -forelle- nicht möglich


----------



## Pilkfreak (23. September 2006)

*AW: Meinungen zur MS Forelle*

Und wenn man angenommen zwei Plätze bucht und am nächsten Morgen ankommt kann es sein das die Buchung nicht mehr gilt?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (23. September 2006)

*AW: Meinungen zur MS Forelle*

doch,das schon,aber warum willst Du Morgens um ca. 4h auf nen Kutter sein,um nen guten Platz zu ergattern,wenn du in Laboe erst um 7h erscheinen mußt und locker Deinen festen Angelplatz einnehmen kannst.
Außerdem kostet es in Laboe "nur" 27 Euronen-und nun mal ehrlich biste zum angeln oder zum essen auf nen Kutter??Auch wenn Du was essen möchtest,dann hast Du immernoch 18!!!!Euro zum veressen um an den Fahrpreis der -Forelle-ranzukommen-Die verisst Du nie!!!!!

Nur weil die -Forelle- im Frühjahr auf Laichmamis gezielt angelt ist sie so "berühmt"-

Andere Kutter z.b. Blauort,Langeland ec sind nicht schlechter!!!


----------



## Pilkfreak (23. September 2006)

*AW: Meinungen zur MS Forelle*

Die Forelle fährt aber auch zwei std länger als alle anderen Kutter, habe ich gehört!
Dann würde sich der Preis von 40€ wieder etwas normalisieren!!


----------



## Quappenjäger (23. September 2006)

*AW: Meinungen zur MS Forelle*

nich nur 2 std. länger sondern leckker reichlich frühstück sowie kaffee satt da biste im vergleich zu anderen kutter wesentlich besser dran.


----------



## Dorsch Kopf (23. September 2006)

*AW: Meinungen zur MS Forelle*

@Dorsch888: Naja das mit den reservierten Plätzen klappt in Laboe aber auch nicht immer so wie man es sich vorstellt. Hatte es schon ein paar mal das das "Heck" da anfängt wo der Bug aufhört... |kopfkrat standen also nicht ganz hinten am Heck so wie uns zugesichert worden war sondern schön mitten aufm Kutter. War leider nicht das einzige mal wo wir nicht da standen wo wir uns Plätze "reserviert" hatten. 
Gut die Kutter in Laboe sind auch nicht schlecht aber die Forelle ist um eine Klasse besser finde ich.


----------



## der_Jig (23. September 2006)

*AW: Meinungen zur MS Forelle*



troutmaster69 schrieb:


> 3 becher und 2 aufnäher kann ich schon mein eigen nennen.


 

bist ein held!!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (23. September 2006)

*AW: Meinungen zur MS Forelle*

ohh ich nenn dich jetzt PILKGOTT:q :q :q :q :q :q :q


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (23. September 2006)

*AW: Meinungen zur MS Forelle*



Dorsch Kopf schrieb:


> @Dorsch888: Naja das mit den reservierten Plätzen klappt in Laboe aber auch nicht immer so wie man es sich vorstellt. Hatte es schon ein paar mal das das "Heck" da anfängt wo der Bug aufhört... |kopfkrat standen also nicht ganz hinten am Heck so wie uns zugesichert worden war sondern schön mitten aufm Kutter. War leider nicht das einzige mal wo wir nicht da standen wo wir uns Plätze "reserviert" hatten.
> Gut die Kutter in Laboe sind auch nicht schlecht aber die Forelle ist um eine Klasse besser finde ich.


 

das mit den falsch reservierten plätzen hab ich in laboe noch nie erlebt,und ich fahre jährlich ca. 10 mal von dort


----------



## der_Jig (23. September 2006)

*AW: Meinungen zur MS Forelle*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> ohh ich nenn dich jetzt PILKGOTT:q :q :q :q :q :q :q


 

wen, mich?


----------



## der_Jig (23. September 2006)

*AW: Meinungen zur MS Forelle*

...


----------



## Dorsch Kopf (23. September 2006)

*AW: Meinungen zur MS Forelle*

Ich geb die Hoffnung auch noch nicht auf...  wollte damit auch nicht sagen das es nie klappt aber zwei mal dieses Jahr war es leider so. Bei dem letzten mal hatten wir leider auch das Gefühl das unserere Plätze nachträglich an eine Gruppe vergeben wurden die dort wohl öfter oder länger mitfahren. Da steht man dann etwas verärgert an Bord.... und auf die Frage warum unsere Namen nicht hinten am Heck stehen kamen leider nur dumme Antworten. " ach Ihr müst euch nur mal aufm Schiff umgucken, eure Plätze sind schon irgendwo." 
Aber das können auch beide male blöde Umstände gewesen sein. Wir werden trotzdem mal wieder aus Laboe auf Dorschjagd gehen...#h


----------



## Pilkfreak (25. September 2006)

*AW: Meinungen zur MS Forelle*

Erst ma ein großes DANKESCHÖN an alle Boardies die hier geantwortet haben!!!!#6 #6 
Ich konnte mit somit ein gutes Bild von diesem Kutter machen und denke dass ich nun gut bescheid weiss!
Eine Sache wäre da jedoch.................

Wenn ihr hier vielleicht genau wie bei dem Thema "Was wird momentan vom Kutter gefangen?" hier eure AKTUELLEN Fänge nur von der Forelle auflisten könntet wäre das Klasse:m !!!! Denn so hätte ich die Möglichkeit zu sehen unter was für Bedingungen dort geangelt wird und ob momentan die Fische beissen!

Würde mich riesig freuen!!!

|laola: |laola: 

Grüße

Ole


----------



## hornhechteutin (25. September 2006)

*AW: Meinungen zur MS Forelle*

Moin Moin ,
bin zwar erst einmal mit der Forelle draußen gewesen aber was ich gesehen hab hat mir gefallen . Ich komme aus der Gastronomie jedenfalls meine Familie |supergri  und war auch einwenig keptisch als ich den Preis von 40 € gesehen hab . Wenn Ihr aber mal die Fahrkosten und das Essen das im Preis inclusieve ist rechnet und die Qualität mit einbezieht dann gibt es keinen besseren Kutter als die Forelle . Ich rede nicht einmal von den Sanitären Anlagen die tipp top sind und auch nicht von dem Service wie die Durchsagen vor jeden Stopp . Es gibt für mich nur 2 Kutter mit denen ich immer wieder rausfahren würde , der eine ist die Forelle und der andere liegt in Heiligenhafen und hatte mir der Länge des Bootes Probleme.

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Achmin (13. November 2008)

*AW: Meinungen zur MS Forelle*

Hallo,
habe das Thema mal hochgeholt, weil hierzu die Information passt, dass Bernhard von der Forelle hier im board gesperrt ist. 
Siehe hierzu im Offtopic thread S. 4 .

Er hat sich nicht an die Regeln gehalten!

An sich wäre mir das völlig egal, in diesem Fall ist dies aber aus folgenden Gründen anders:
Zunächst wird die Qualität dieses Kutters aus meiner Sicht überbewertet. Meine Erfahrung mit dem Kutter war, das er 35 Minuten lange Driften machte, bei denen nach zehn Minuten nicht ein Fisch mehr gefangen wurde.


Viel wichtiger ist mir aber in diesem Zusammenhang das Verhalten von Bernhard Mielitz im Hinblick auf die Laichdorschproblematik.
Da wird von ökonomischen Notwendigkeiten seines Betriebes gesprochen, die es für ihn erforderlich machen, im Februar, wenn gerade die für den Bestand wertvollen Großdorsche laichen, auf Rekordfischjagd zu gehen.
Andererseits prangert er in einem Interview in der "Kutter und Küste" die übrige Berufsfischerei als Ursache  der Bestandsprobleme an.
Selbst wenn die Berufsfischerei die Hauptursache liefert, trägt er mit seinem Verhalten nach Kräften zur Schädigung des Bestandes bei.
Am schlimmsten hieran finde ich aber die Arroganz, das er für sich die Berechtigung zur Schädigung - in welchem Ausmaß auch immer - sieht, allen anderen aber ihr Verhalten vorwirft, obwohl die u. U. aufgrund der EU-Vorschriften gar nicht anders fischen können. Er könnte sich aber sehr wohl anders verhalten.

Es hat mich sehr geärgert, das er sich mit solchen Äußerungen auch noch zum selbst ernannten Sprachrohr der Kutterbetreiber und insbesondere der Angler machte.
Übrigens ist es mir auch ganz egal und ich habe kein schlechtes Gewissen, dass er sich hier jetzt nicht mehr selbst wehren kann. Dafür ist er selbst verantwortlich.

Armin


----------



## duck_68 (14. November 2008)

*AW: Meinungen zur MS Forelle*

Hierzu passt leider auch der Film der Fisch und Fang-DVD 03/2006, in der der Kapitän der Forelle persönlich damit angibt, im Januar/Februar nur auf Groß/bzw Laichdorsch zu fahren und den Rest des Jahres dann wieder auf "Masse" - die Fangbilder dieser DVD rufen ein Würgen hervor, wenn man die abgeschlagenen Laichfische sieht, welchen der Laich bereits herausläuft.....


----------



## leuchtboje (14. November 2008)

*AW: Meinungen zur MS Forelle*

Genauso siehts aus!


----------



## Dorschgreifer (14. November 2008)

*AW: Meinungen zur MS Forelle*



Achmin schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe das Thema mal hochgeholt, weil hierzu die Information passt, dass Bernhard von der Forelle hier im board gesperrt ist.
> Siehe hierzu im Offtopic thread S. 4 .
> 
> ...


 
Und wer weis, ob die hier getätigten Fangmeldungen immer stimmen......

Der User, der im Sommer hier was von 500 Dorschen meldetet, ist ja genauso gesperrt. Und geglaubt habe ich dieser Meldung von Anfang an nicht.|kopfkrat

Wer weis, was da alles hinter steckt.


Ich bin auf jeden Fall der Meinung, dass man auf jedem anderen Kutter genau so viel fangen kann, wie auf der Forelle.

Zu dem Laichdorschfahrten sage ich mal lieber nur soviel:

Solange es Angler gibt, die in der Laichzeit mit dem Kutter auf die Ostsee fahren wollen, wird es auch Kapitäne geben, die diese Laichgebiete anfahren. Hier sollte mal jeder Angler bei sich selbst beginnen, sein tun in Frage zu stellen und nicht immer andere für seine Trophäengier verantwortlich machen, die davon Leben. Würden während der Laichzeit alle Angler geschlossen zu Hause bleiben, dann würden die Kutter auch nicht fahren.


----------



## duck_68 (14. November 2008)

*AW: Meinungen zur MS Forelle*

Kapitäne können im Winter sehr wohl andere Gebiete anfahren, wo der Laichdorsch nicht steht und seinem Laichgeschäft nachgeht!!


----------



## Dorschgreifer (14. November 2008)

*AW: Meinungen zur MS Forelle*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Kapitäne können im Winter sehr wohl andere Gebiete anfahren, wo der Laichdorsch nicht steht und seinem Laichgeschäft nachgeht!!


 
Sicherlich richtig, es bleibt aber verlockend, für die Kapitäne und man kann soclh einen Fang nicht ausschließen.

Es gibt aber auch Kapitäne, die machen in der Zeit Urlaub.

Wie gesagt, ich überlasse die Entscheidung den Anglern und werde auch niemand anprangen. Solange das rechtlich erlaubt ist, entscheidet das jeder Angler für sich selbst.


----------



## degl (14. November 2008)

*AW: Meinungen zur MS Forelle*

@All,

1.der Mann muß ein Unternehmen führen

2.er hält sich an die geltenden Bestimmungen

3. er hat mehr Freunde als ihr glaubt

Und zum Schluss: wenn im Februar keiner mehr kommt, macht er Urlaub...........wetten? 

Und je öfter das Thema hier wieder hervorgeholt wird, je kostenloser hat er Werbung.
Ausserhalb der Laichzeit ist die Forelle für mich der Top Kutter und in der Winterzeit meide ich seit einigen Jahren das Kutterfahren im allgemeinen und stell mich an den Strand............
Sollten da auch Laichdorsche bei sein werde ich das künftig auch nicht mehr tun#h

gruß degl


----------



## Dirk170478 (14. November 2008)

*AW: Meinungen zur MS Forelle*



degl schrieb:


> @All,
> 
> 1.der Mann muß ein Unternehmen führen
> 
> ...




Das ist mal ein richtig gutes Posting!!!#6

Mehr gibts eigentlich dazu nicht mehr zu sagen...


----------



## Dxlfxn (14. November 2008)

*AW: Meinungen zur MS Forelle*

Jeder Angler bestimmt für sich selbst, was er tut!

Die große Gemeinschaft sollte aber entscheiden, was aussergewöhnlich ist und Erfolg bedeutet.
Wenn das geschehen würde, werden die Laichdorschreißer auch von ihren strohig bis labberigen Filets Abstand nehmen, da sich niemand für die Mamis, denen es hinten rausläuft, mehr interessiert.


----------



## WickedWalleye (14. November 2008)

*AW: Meinungen zur MS Forelle*

Ich war Mittwoch zum ersten Mal mit der Forelle draussen.

Hat mir echt gefallen.

Absoluter Pluspunkt: Das Schiff liegt sehr ruhig! Trotz Seegang, Wellen und Wind konnte man bequem angeln.

Außerdem ist das Boot echt in Top-Zustand und sehr gemütlich. Die Verpflegung - naja, ich bin schon teuer essen gegangen und es war schlechter. Zu Mittag Kassler mit Sauerkraut - besser geht's nich.  Die Crew ist sehr nett. Der Skipper hat sich echt Mühe gegeben - es waren auch Fische da, nur die mochten die Pilker und Beifänger nicht. Daraufhin gab es sogar vom Kapitän den Tip es mit Gufi zu versuchen. Hat nur kaum einer gemacht und wenn, dann haben sie ihre ohnehin nicht sehr fängig aussehenden und falsch bebleiten Gummis lustlos wie einen Pilker rauf und runter gewedelt. |rolleyes Dann wurden die Leute missmutig. Die Angelei wurde gen Mittag auf Hering verlagert. Gut, eigentlich ganz nett wenn der Kapitän so flexibel ist - die Gäste wollen ja schließlich Fische fangen. Tja, leider schade, wenn der größte Teil der Gäste zu unfähig ist Dorsche herauszuholen, wo es Dorsche gibt. #q Da wird man dann von den "Kollegen" auch noch missfallend angeglotzt, wenn man einen 30iger Dorsch nach dem Anderen zurücksetzt ("Wenn du drei davon hast kannst du sie doch räuchern!").

Fazit: Super Boot, das Angebot ist imho außer Konkurrenz. Gerne wieder - aber dann möglichst mit netten Leuten! #6


----------



## Ollek (14. November 2008)

*AW: Meinungen zur MS Forelle*

Ich habe Bernhard letztes Wochenende bei den Magdeburger Meeresanglertagen kurz kennengelernt und habe in ihm einen sehr kompetenten Gesprächspartner gesehen den die Ostsee gewiss nicht egal ist so wie einige das hier im Bord gerne auslegen.
Deshalb  werde ich mich auch nicht an irgendeiner Kampangne gegen seine Person  beteiligen die ich persönlich für ein armseliges Possenspiel halte.:g 

Wenn dann öffnet ihm seinen Account wieder so das er zu den Anschuldigungen was sagen kann, aber so finde ich es mehr als Arm. 

Ich persönlich würde mir das an Bernhards stelle nicht gefallen lassen da hier eine Existenz in Misskredit gebracht wird derer er sich nicht erwehren kann.

Zu den Gründen der Sperrung hat er mir zumindest eine doch sehr plausible Erklärung geliefert die ich sicher nicht nachprüfen kann aber halte sie doch für glaubwürdig.

Es ist nicht verboten das einer seiner Jungen einen Account an seinem Rechner hat und und demzufolge mit anderem Nick aber gleicher IP sich ins Bord einloggt.
Ob das stimmt kann ich  nicht nachprüfen, aber bevor ich hier so vom Stapel lasse und seine Person in Verruf bringe würde ich mir als Mod oder Admin die Mühe machen das in einerm persönlichen Telefonat zu klären.

So denn nix für ungut aber das ist meine Meinung zur Forelle und seinem Kapitän unabhängig ob ich Laichdorschangelei gutheisse oder ablehne. Aber hier steht eine Existenz auf dem Spiel die sicher *nicht* für den Dorschrückgang verantwortlich gemacht werden kann.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. November 2008)

*AW: Meinungen zur MS Forelle*



> Es ist nicht verboten das einer seiner Jungen einen Account an seinem Rechner hat und und demzufolge mit anderem Nick aber gleicher IP sich ins Bord einloggt.


Dann Butter bei die Fische:
Der zweite Account hat seltsamerweise eine Emailadresse, die man von einem anderen Account bereits gut kennt.
Uns wurden auf Nachfragen zwei verschiedene Namen genannt, wer diese "Jungs"  sein sollen (je nachdem wer nachfragte) - schlicht nicht mehr glaubwürdig für uns.

So wie ein Kapitän auf seinem Angelkutter das Sagen hat (und haben muss), haben wir es hier - und wer sich nicht an die Regeln hält, den wird ein Kapitän nicht mehr mitnehmen bzw. wir werden solche Leute sperren.

Sollte es Bernhard wünschen, kann er mir jederzeit eine Stellungnahme zu dem Thread hier schicken, die ich in seinem Namen einstellen werde. Das gilt grundsätzlich für jede Firma, die sich (aus wechen Gründen auch immer) hier falsch dargestellt fühlt durch Postings der Mitglieder.

Davon ab kann ich eines nur nochmal unterstreichen:
Auch ich habe die Forelle als eines der besten Schiffe kennen gelernt, was Service, Sauberkeit und Engagement angeht.

Dazu werde ich trotz der Vorfälle hier auch immer stehen.

Und zum ganzen Thema Laichorsch habe ich eh meine eigene Meinung, die auch nicht unbedingt mehrheitskompatibel ist......

Fakt dazu aber:
Solange es die gesetzlichen Regelungen zulassen und Nachfrage besteht, wird sich immer ein Anbieter finden - egal wer das ist.

Daran ist dann höchstens ethisch/moralisch was dran auszusetzen - und da sollte jeder vorsichtig sein - so von wegen Steine und Glashaus und so.....


----------



## leuchtboje (14. November 2008)

*AW: Meinungen zur MS Forelle*

@_*Thomas9904

*_da kann ich mich auch nur anschließen

und

zu der Forderung, ein fernmündliches Gespräch zu suchen kann ich in keinsterweise verstehen geschweigedenn unterstützen!
Warum soll mit bestimmten Nutzern das Gespräch gesucht werden? Weil sie Kapitän von irgendeinem Schiff sind?
Was bekomme ich dann als Sonderbehandlung, dafür, dass ich Forderungsmanager bin??? 
Wenn schon, dann gleiches Recht für alle, und dann müsste jeder gesperrte angerufen werden...

und nochmal nebenher: er ist sicherlich nicht der einzige von den Angelkutterkapitänen, der hier vermeintlich und augenscheinlich mehrere Accounts hat...egal ob selbst oder die von Bekannten und Verwandten

Die Qualität der Forelle kann ich aber auch bestärken!


----------



## Ollek (14. November 2008)

*AW: Meinungen zur MS Forelle*



leuchtboje schrieb:


> zu der Forderung, ein fernmündliches Gespräch zu suchen kann ich in keinsterweise verstehen geschweigedenn unterstützen!



|kopfkrat |bigeyesStop halt Sorry, (habs jetzt erst gemerkt)

Das war mein Fehler, da ich vorhin davon ausging das der Initiator dieser "Kampange" ein Mod hier im Forum ist weil der Name auf dem ersten Blick ähnlich klingt und auch so aussah.Desahlb meinte ich ein Mod oder Admin nutzt hier seine Position aus.
(sprich erst sperren dann schlecht machen)
*
Aber dem ist nicht so! *(nochmals grosses Sorry)

Hinter dem Initiator verbirgt sich scheinbar ein anonymer Jemand der zwar hier im Forum andere Namen nennt und diese schlecht macht aber das Gespräch von Mann zu Mann aus mir nicht bekannten Gründen meidet. Aber leider ist sowas in unserer Gesellschaft Gang und Gebe.:v

Deshalb ist es natürlich nicht notwendig das ein Mod oder Admin das Telefonische Gespräch sucht sondern wie Thomas es angeboten hat bei Bedarf per Email zu klären.

Entschuldigung wegen dem Missverständnis.


----------



## leuchtboje (14. November 2008)

*AW: Meinungen zur MS Forelle*

@Ollek
ach wegen Achmin - stimmt, dass kann man falsch lesen... alles klar... 
wollte dich aber auch nicht angreifen oder so...#h


----------



## Ollek (14. November 2008)

*AW: Meinungen zur MS Forelle*

:q @Leuchtboje habs auch gar nicht so aufgefasst.

 @Achmin

  Von mir aus kann man seinen Unmut über einzelne Kutter hier im Forum bekannt geben, man kann auch sagen was einem Stört.Dafür ist so ein Forum ja da.  Kapitän ist unfreundlich, macht dies und tut das usw.
  Man kann sicher auch einzelne Kutter beim Namen nennen. Aber du nennst hier Personen beim Namen und ziehst die Leute und deren Arbeit in den Schmutz und das ist für mein dafürhalten „Üble Nachrede“ was du als Jurist ja kennen solltest.
  Deswegen sollte dir dieser Satz als Jurist eben nicht egal sein. (was meine Meinung über einige Juristen wieder mal bestärkt)



Achmin schrieb:


> Übrigens ist es mir auch ganz egal und ich habe kein schlechtes Gewissen, dass er sich hier jetzt nicht mehr selbst wehren kann. Dafür ist er selbst verantwortlich.
> Armin


 
  Wenn du ein Problem mit ihm hast, sags ihm doch persönlich statt hier was breitzutreten was ich als ich mit ihm gesprochen habe nicht bestätigen kann so wie viele andere auch. (Siehe die mehrheitlich positive Resonanz bezogen auf seinen Kutter)


----------



## Achmin (14. November 2008)

*AW: Meinungen zur MS Forelle*

Hallo,

es tut mir leid, offensichtlich kam mein Beitrag viel zu hart rüber!

Ich will keine "üble Nachrede" üben.
Ich will auch keine Kampagne gegen Bernhard Mielitz in Gang setzen. Ich habe hieran überhaupt kein Interesse und nichts dagegen, wenn dieser Mann erfolgreich seinen Angelkutter betreibt.
Das ich den Beitrag hier in dieses Thema gesetzt habe, hat einfach den Grund, das er hier erstmal am besten hinein passte. Ich will Bernhard auch nicht persönlich diffamieren.

Was ich in meinem Beitrag wiedergegeben habe war das, was er in dem Interview in der "Kutter und Küste" selbst gesagt hat.
Ich habe zur Laichdorschproblematik eine andere Meinung als er. Das habe ich geäußert. Und ich habe noch dazu gesagt, dass ich diese Haltung für arrogant halte.
Andere sehen die Situation in diesem Zusammenhang anders. 
Ich bin bereit, mit Bernhard Mielitz persönlich zu sprechen, wenn er es wünscht.
Ich werde auch für das gerade stehen, was ich verschulde.

Ich wollte aber diesem Mann nicht schaden, sondern meine Meinung zu dieser Sache äußern.
Aber es tut mir wirklich leid, das ich sowas losgetreten habe!

Armin


----------



## j.Breithardt (14. November 2008)

*AW: Meinungen zur MS Forelle*

Hallo Armin,#h

Hut ab .#6
Olli Kahn würde jetzt sagen: Er hat Eier in der Hose.


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Norge Fan (14. November 2008)

*AW: Meinungen zur MS Forelle*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Zu dem Laichdorschfahrten sage ich mal lieber nur soviel:
> 
> Solange es Angler gibt, die in der Laichzeit mit dem Kutter auf die Ostsee fahren wollen, wird es auch Kapitäne geben, die diese Laichgebiete anfahren. Hier sollte mal jeder Angler bei sich selbst beginnen, sein tun in Frage zu stellen und nicht immer andere für seine Trophäengier verantwortlich machen, die davon Leben. Würden während der Laichzeit alle Angler geschlossen zu Hause bleiben, dann würden die Kutter auch nicht fahren.


 
|good:                                

Aus wirtschaftlicher Sicht kann ich die Skipper sogar verstehen!Aber wenn man sich den weltweiten Rückgang der Dorschstämme anschaut,kann es für vernünftige Menschen/Angler nur einen Schluss geben.              

Ich selbst war 2-mal auf der Forelle (im August )und kann für diese Ausfahrten eigentlich nur positives berichten.Essen war absolut Top,jeder der ein bisschen angeln konnte hatte seinen Fisch,was will man mehr.


----------



## Ollek (15. November 2008)

*AW: Meinungen zur MS Forelle*

@ Achmin

Auch von mir zu deinem Statement #r

Und meine Reaktion darauf wäre auch nicht so ausgefallen wenn ich gleich gemerkt hätte das hier eben doch kein Mod seine Stellung ausnutzt. Das hat mich zuerst so aufgeregt weshalb ich dann meinen Unmut darüber geschrieben habe.  Aber dem war wie gesagt ja nicht so.

Dennoch finde ich es eben nicht vorteilhaft wenn man im Anonymen Netz leute beim Namen nennt und deren Arbeit in Misskredit bringt und für etwas verantwortlich macht für was man keine Beweise hat zumal die Leute auch gegen kein Gesetz verstossen.
Sowas kann schnell nach hinten losgehen. 

Zur Laichdorschangelei kann jeder seine Meinung haben und auch danach handeln weil man es z.B. nicht mit seinem Gewissen vereinbaren kann. Aber dann solte man die nicht in Verruf bringen die von Angelfahrten oder Fischerei Leben müssen.
Ich habe irgendwo auch Verständnis wenn Hochseefischer mit Schleppnetzen fischen,ich habe aber kein Verständnis für Leute die die Quoten und Fangregionen gegen jeden Rat von Wissenschaftlern festlegen.(siehe Fischgründe vor West Afrika) Denn das sind die Leute denen man einen Vorwurf machen muss.
Nicht aber den kleinen Familienbetrieb der Angelfahrten veranstaltet und davon leben muss und Mitarbeiter bezahlt.

Und ich habe Bernhard kennengelernt und mein erster Eindruck war das ihm die Ostsee und deren Dorschbestand nicht egal ist. Ganz im Gegenteil.
Aber nach deiner Aussführung denk ich doch wir verstehen und.   

#g


----------



## Dxlfxn (15. November 2008)

*AW: Meinungen zur MS Forelle*

Es ist doch völlig unbestritten, dass der Kahn sauber und ordentlich ist und auch gut geführt, von einem Kapitän, der sein Handwerk versteht. Er wird immer sein Geld verdienen. Warum bitte versucht es nicht einmal ein Kapitän mit dem Slogan "Laichfischfrei, soweit es möglich ist". All die Kutterangler, die die Laichfischangelei verdammen, sollten diese Kutter dann stürmen.
Aber warum soll man das Kind im Netz nicht beim Namen nennen? Hier gabs soviele "Forellethreads", es grenzte schon an Kriecherei oder roch nach Schleichwerbung. Wer viele
positive Nennungen akzeptiert, muß auch die Kritik wegstecken.


----------



## Ollek (15. November 2008)

*AW: Meinungen zur MS Forelle*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Aber warum soll man das Kind im Netz nicht beim Namen nennen?



Dann sollte man den Anstand haben sich selbst auch preiszugeben statt anonym. Oder das direkte Gespräch zu suchen bevor man Dinge behauptet für die man keine Beweise hat nur weil man  andere moralische Werte besitzt.

(aber das hat Achmin denk ich ausgeräumt)



Dolfin schrieb:


> Wer viele
> positive Nennungen akzeptiert, muß auch die Kritik wegstecken.



Solange sie angebracht ist und nicht nur auf eigene andere Moralische Ansichten basiert ist das kein Problem. Wenn man aber nur weil man andere Ansichten hat jemanden *persönlich öffentlich* diffamiert das dieser evtl ernste Konsequenzen zu befürchten hat ist das eine andere Geschichte.

Und so lange nichts anderes beschlossen wird hat da jemand nichts verbotenes gemacht sondern ist lediglich seinem Job nachgegangen. Und das sage ich der die Laichdorschangelei ebenfalls ablehnt.

Genauso wie ich Luftverschmutzung verurteile aber dennoch weiterhin Auto fahre bis mir jemand einen Riegel davor schiebt. (so als Beispiel)

so denn


----------



## dorschjagd (29. März 2009)

*Schlimme Erfahrung mit der Forelle März 2009*

Wir wollten am 22.3. mit der Forelle raus und hatten uns schon auf besagtes tolles Essen, Fahrt in die dänischen Gewässer, die ja auch den stolzen Preis von 55 € rechtfertigen sollte, gefreut. 
Morgens vor Ort hieß es dann, dass wir statt mit der Forelle mit der Jan Cux fahren, die würde nicht so sehr schaukeln, da es draussen "etwas unruhiger" wäre. (Anm: es waren letztlich mind. 7 -8 Windstärken). 
Der Kapitän fuhr mit Karacho gegen die erheblichen Wellen an, etliche auf dem Schiff bekamen "Würfelhusten". Einige Angeln, die vorne am Bug befestigt waren lösten sich, die Angler vorne bekamen sofort nasse Klamotten, da Wellen über Bord kamen. Man konnte kaum stehen.
Nach endloser Fahrt wurde das erste Mal geangelt.
Man konnte kaum stehen und musste fast nur drauf achten, dass der Nachbar nicht gleich einen Haken im Gesicht hatte. Nach diversen Fehlversuchen wurde den Anglern gesagt, dass man es ja auf Hering versuchen könne. Der Dorsch stehe eh im Mittelwasser, so dass die Versuche nach herkömmlicher Methode am Grund zu fischen,vergeblich seien. Da waren wir schon fast auf dem Rückweg und mussten erfahren, dass unsere Versuche am Grund eigentlich sinnlos waren!
Die Angler (unter ihnen erfahrene Island und Skandinavienfischer) haben übereinstimmend gesagt, dass man die Fahrt hätte abbrechen müssen oder eine Preisreduktion hätte anbieten müssen. Nichts davon geschah, weswegen sich der Eindruck aufdrängte, dass hier um jeden Preis das Geld kassiert werden sollte. Dafür wurde in Kauf genommen, dass es ein schlimmes Angelerlebnis war, das sein Geld absolut nicht wert war! 
Es tut mir leid, dass ich so hart kritisieren muss, aber auch diese Erlebnisse gehören hier besprochen, da es scheinbar der einzige Weg ist, den Kapitän hier auf Fehler aufmerksam zu machen...


----------



## JUK28 (30. März 2009)

*AW: Meinungen zur MS Forelle*

Hallo an Alle,

eigentlich ist schon alles gesagt, aber nun noch einmal auf den eigentlichen Titel zurückzukommen.
Ich war des Öfteren auf der Forelle und hatte tolle Erlebnisse und wurde niemlas enttäuscht. Ich war auf jedem deutschen Osteseekutter von Eckernförde bis Sassnitz und habe niemals so einen tollen Service wie auf der Forelle vorgefunden. Und ist kaum Fisch da, hat die Forelle immer noch die meisten. Ich kann Bernhard und Co. nur ein dickes Lob ausprechen, dass Sie trotz der wirtschaftlichen Lage und der zurzeit schlechten Fänge standhaft bleiben und Ihren super Service aufrecht erhalten. Wenn man die Preise vergleicht finde ich die Forelle ebenfalls super ok. Wenn man z.B. von Rügen aus zum Pilken fährt zahlt man oft mehr und der Service, wenn man davon sprechen kann, ist in keinem Maße zu vergleichen.

Also Daumen hoch für die Forelle!!!!

Petri Heil !!!!:vik:


----------



## yallamann (31. März 2009)

*AW: Meinungen zur MS Forelle/Jan Cux*

Habe mit der JC ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht. Von den viel gelobten Bemühungen der Forelle kann man hier nichts merken.
Statt 10 Stunden Ausfahrt warens nur 8, man wird noch vom Skipper verhöhnt wenn die gesamte Backbordseite mit den Montagen in nem Stellnetz hängt und dann wird das Netz noch mehrfach angefahren. Ergebnis: 3 verwertbare Dorsche und eine Platte bei 37 Anglern. Auf der Forelle wurde am gleichen Tag ordentlich gefangen.
Nein Danke - nie wieder JC


----------



## Markus3940 (31. März 2009)

*AW: Meinungen zur MS Forelle*

Hallo zusammen,

ich muss mich meinem Vorschreiber anschließen, waren vor kurzem auch auf der JC. Gebucht hatten wir die Forelle, welche angeblich mit Motorschaden im Hafen bleiben musste.
Gefangen haben von 28 Anglern nur die 7, welche am Achterdeck, schon ihre Plätze reserviert hatten. Die anderen, welche an den Seiten und an der Spitze standen, fingen nix.
Ob dabei alles mit rechten Dingen abgelaufen ist, lass ich mal offen.
Fakt ist, dass es mir vorkommt, als währe die JC das „Ersatzschiff“, welches den guten Namen der Forelle bewahren soll. Zu deutsch, wenn nix geht, oder man kein Angelstar ist, dann fahren wir mit der JC.
Mein Fazit, werde künftig kleineren Gesellschaften mein Geld hin tragen.


----------



## agss (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Meinungen zur MS Forelle*

guten Tag,
Fahre Anfang August an die Ostsee.
Mich würde mal interessieren wie es momentan mit der MS Forelle 
aussieht bzw. wann sollte ich im Hafen sein?
Wie sieht das mit der Kühlung an Bord aus?
Wie sind die momentanen Fangchancen an der 
Ostsee?
Bin für jede Antwort dankbar.


----------

